# Skidkings Vintage Bicycle Clubs it's a "Sham"rock ride - March 8th 2020



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 5, 2020)

Here we go SKIDKINGS!!!.. LETS RIDE! It's the "SHAM"ROCK Skidkings ride ,,The luck of the shamrocks might be with us. 
  .Meet at the 1111@11AM on  Sunday  March 8th ,  . Rain ,shine shamrocks or sun the SKIDKINGS ride !!! ..Might even see a couple leprechauns on the way! (yea right )
 So in honor of the corona virus this months hang tag comes with a optional removable STIFFIS Corpus head with a approved N95 dust mask to make sure Stiffis is safe ! A very limited collectable hang tag for sure ...


----------

